# Happy Birthday Dorado Mahi!



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I hope you have a great day Ray!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Have a good one!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

have a great birthday.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

HAppy B day Capt Ray! Hope you get some great shots today.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!







Take some Pics please!

chief


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Happy Birtthday. I think some creative pictures of birthday cake and icecream are in order.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday Honey!

May You Have Many More With Me!

Love Ya!

Sheryl


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ray, I hope your day is filled with many special moments. rosesm

Hello Sheryl, nice to meet you.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Ray, I hope your day is a special one and that you have MANY MANY happy returns!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Hope ya have a great one Ray.....Happy B-Day :birthday2


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the fine birthday wishes. The day started out great... I woke up for another day! :bounce:


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Happy Birthing Day, Ray! Hope it's been a good 'un ... and gets even better! 

(Welcome to 2Cool, Sheryl.)


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Happy Birthday Ray! :birthday: Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## WishICouldFISH (Oct 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday Ray!

Hope you had a picture perfect day!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I know I'm late, but happy birthday anyway, bud.
Mike


----------



## WBHB (May 26, 2004)

Belated wishes Raymond. Let's go have a cold one.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Well looks like I totally missed your birthday....My apologies.
Happy belated birthday anyhow.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Congrats as well....*

I've had connectivity issues ever since my last post. HBD!!!


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

Happy Belated Birthday Capt. Ray!

Sorry I missed your party. I must have had my head in the sand. LOL


----------

